# Played with the new RS4 at the weekend



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi guys,

Had a blast in the new RS4 on Saturday and what a machine it is! Looked fantastic in Sprint Blue with the black interior and what an amazing place to sit - like a cockpit from a jet fighter. The carbon trim's a nice touch and just could not believe how light the clutch is, it was more so than my wifeâ€™s A2!! Had a pretty short shift too which was cool.

Amazing handling from a saloon car, noticed a bit of oversteer but very controllable all the same and my only criticism really would be how quiet it is even in 'S' Mode as switched on the steering wheel. Would love to hear a bit more of that burbbly 4.2 V8 in the cabin at higher revs, it was just so quiet :?

So easy to cruise at crazy speeds so comfortably for prolonged periods of time without even breaking a sweat, awesome!!

Dean


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

so v6 is it a possible replacement for the cayman ?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

raysman said:


> so v6 is it a possible replacement for the cayman ?


. . . never drove it thinking of replacement sorry. Completlely different animals for completely different purposes and I'd miss the handling, balance and sound of mine way too much - no kids for me for a while me thinks!! :wink:

Real awesome motor and what a lot of car for the money even though I've always said that these fast saloons/estates are over priced.

Dean


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I had a Black RS4 come by me obviously in a bit of a rush to get to Silverstone on Saturday - was in the cab and the RS4 sounded awesome. Been a long time since I haev heard anything like that.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> I had a Black RS4 come by me obviously in a bit of a rush to get to Silverstone on Saturday - was in the cab and the RS4 sounded awesome. Been a long time since I haev heard anything like that.


. . . I'm positive it is awesome sounding externally, just didn't fancy running behind it!  Would of liked a bit more of the 'experience' inside the car that's all and sure most buying into a car like that would prefer the opposite to me I guess and would find it a perfect balance.

Dean


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I think it's just about right to be honest. Much more noise will annoy some people after a while. Shame they couldnt do something to make it sound louder when you ant it to. Or the other solution would be to get a RS4 Cab.

My car i getting built this week [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Speaking of Cabs a guy on tyresmoke picked this up Saturday










Slightly regretting ordering a Saloon now. How good does that car look


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Now that is one Goooorrrrrgeous car 8)

I didn't think the cab version was available yet :?

...but Jamie, you could never haven RS4 cab - people would get the wrong end of the stick and expect to see a meter in it :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Now that is one Goooorrrrrgeous car 8)
> 
> I didn't think the cab version was available yet :?
> 
> ...but Jamie, you could never haven RS4 cab - people would get the wrong end of the stick and expect to see a meter in it :lol:


Naw no need for a meter i do set prices


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Shame they couldnt do something to make it sound louder when you ant it to.


They've built in a noise control option. It's called the ski flap. Put the armrest down, open the ski flap and you hear a whole lot more. :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That Convertible looks stunning. 8)

However, the list price is Â£60k, which is going into 997 money.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . flame me if you like (use to it anyhow :lol: ) but a rag top with that sort of power is just plain ridiculous, maybe the ultimate posers car as how many will put the top down stick 2 people in the back and drive to this cars proper potential, hilarious and what a waste! The S4 cab I drove over a year ago was more than enough to frazzle all passengers with the roof off at even normal speed so what's the point of this, I just don't get it?

The one I drove at the weekend had just come back in with 1300 miles on it as the 'golf pro' (I was like 'whoever he is?!') couldn't get used to a manual box again after his previous slush box - jeezus, I get the feeling that some cars are just wasted on some people.

Hmm, I'd love an RS4 one day.

D


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Speaking of Cabs a guy on tyresmoke picked this up Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, ure better off with the saloon, daft to have a car like that as a convertible IMO


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> . . . flame me if you like (use to it anyhow :lol: )


Really?



V6 TT said:


> I just don't get it?


That makes more sense



V6 TT said:


> I get the feeling that some cars are just wasted on some people.


Now you have a point

:wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Cabs a guy on tyresmoke picked this up Saturday
> ...


Seems far from daft to me - whish I'd had one of those for my cab rather than the V6 - I'd still have an A4 if that was the case. The cab was a lumbering hulk after the TT - but that hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Really like the corp styling on the cab.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> That Convertible looks stunning. 8)
> 
> However, the list price is Â£60k, which is going into 997 money.


Yes thats true however. It comes wiht about 2 or so grands worth, more toys as Standard....I think.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I like the RS4 cab and think it looks pretty good, but at 60k... why so much more than the saloon?

I wouldn't say 60k is 997 money, if you spec up a 997s and add on a set of decent wheels, met paint, a few toys, suddently your looking at 80k...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The cab is a mini work of art though - few large soft tops can beat it on design and look.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > I get the feeling that some cars are just wasted on some people.
> ...


. . . rare but glad we agree on something - do you ever go over 70?! :lol: :wink: . . . wondered when you'd show, feel quite important, you tracking my threads down to have a pop, aw thanks fella! :roll:

Don't get me wrong it looks really good as the RS4 styling is really aggresive but it's just like a contradiction in terms, a 420bhp soft top, just a posers car, pointless especially in our climate, sorry :?

D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> . . . I'm positive it is awesome sounding externally, just didn't fancy running behind it!  Would of liked a bit more of the 'experience' inside the car that's all and sure most buying into a car like that would prefer the opposite to me I guess and would find it a perfect balance.
> 
> Dean


I spent some time in Phil Millington's RS4 recently, which funnily enough was running Milltek's development RS4 system. Believe me, there will be an option to make it sound better


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ive got to passenger in an old shape Megane convertible to London today, how im gonna wish this mate of mine had worked just that bit (lots) harder and got one of those.

spot the difference, urggh


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just called my dealer to see if there are any updates. He says he thinks its finished and on its way over :? ...He's just checking and will let me know for sure. Now he has told me that. He wants to be right. I'm to impatient to handle the wait. :x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I amazed at the posts on here.

The guy who's owns the RS4 previously had an S4 cab and decided to upgrade. It suits his needs and more importantly is what he wants.

People don't buy car's to just go from A to B. We buy them coz we enjoy the extras.

The fact you don't get it is probably why you haven't bought one. He does and hence he's happy.

Since it's gonna have a cameraman hanging out the top of it for a forth coming trans Europe car rally then I think it's probably very well suited to the role.

As for some cars being wasted on some people, then in this case your 200% wrong.

Remember your opinion is your opinion and one to which you are very entitled. It doesn't make you right though. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I tell ya one thing Scotty. After seeing his pics. I've been wondering if i should have stumped up the extra cash for the Cab. Only thing i will say is at least the Saloon will look better than the Cab. When the roof is up. But with the roof down. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] i love it.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> I tell ya one thing Scotty. After seeing his pics. I've been wondering if i should have stumped up the extra cash for the Cab. Only thing i will say is at least the Saloon will look better than the Cab. When the roof is up. But with the roof down. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] i love it.


Ask the salesman about a part ex price before it arrives then :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

isnt it about time Audi started making cabrio's with metal roof's instead of the old, dated 'rag top'

the new C70 seems to work well...IMO


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> isnt it about time Audi started making cabrio's with metal roof's instead of the old, dated 'rag top'
> 
> the new C70 seems to work well...IMO


They do it purely to save weight and space.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Since it's gonna have a cameraman hanging out the top of it for a forth coming trans Europe car rally then I think it's probably very well suited to the role.


. . . and you're amazed by some of the comments! :lol: good job Audi made it then to fill that role in all our lives! :lol: :wink:



scoTTy said:


> As for some cars being wasted on some people, then in this case your 200% wrong.


. . . you're just way too clever for me :? Was actually talking about the one handed back to my Audi dealership with 1300 miles on it as the 'golf pro' couldn't get used to the stick shift again - all that power and wanting a standard single clutch tip box to handle the preceedings, what a waste.



scoTTy said:


> Remember your opinion is your opinion and one to which you are very entitled. It doesn't make you right though. :wink:


. . . unlike some others I don't need reminding of that *fact* thanks - ditto :-*


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Only thing i will say is at least the Saloon will look better than the Cab. When the roof is up.


. . . and the roof will be more up than down so stick with the hardtop - not forgetting less weight and stiffness %.

D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You seem convinced that the S4 cab isn't a true performance car and yet you also seem convinced the owners are going to rag them to the edge of their abilities and will notice the extra 0.1 (or is it 0.2) that the extra weight makes up.

Do you think people buy Cab blind thinking it will handle as well as a hard top? Of course not. People buy these with their eyes open coz the car meets their needs like yours meets your needs.

You really seem to struggle stepping outside of your own requirements and considering that other people may not want exactly the same thing. :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> You seem convinced that the S4 cab isn't a true performance car and yet you also seem convinced the owners are going to rag them to the edge of their abilities and will notice the extra 0.1 (or is it 0.2) that the extra weight makes up.
> 
> Do you think people buy Cab blind thinking it will handle as well as a hard top? Of course not. People buy these with their eyes open coz the car meets their needs like yours meets your needs.
> 
> You really seem to struggle stepping outside of your own requirements and considering that other people may not want exactly the same thing. :?


. . . now I'm intrigued, please enlighten me on when exactly I 'seem' to be convinced of *all* these things? So what did I type to be derogotory to the S4 rag top's performance? FWIW I think that most buying the rag top of any model variant would not even know, realise or even utilise the difference in handling/weight penalty, sorry but the majority of buyer wouldn't be that interested or as knowledgeable as you, or even care.

Have you felt the urge to join in as we're kinda comparing the S4 against the RS4?

I ain't struggling with anything matey (are you?) and to suggest I don't consider other peoples requirements is ludicrous, like somebody must be buying these things right? It's just an opinion, didn't realise or start this thread to rattle your chain, just speaking obviously from my own life experiances :? . . . you've changed :wink:

D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Actually you seem to have reacted to what was a typo on my behalf. I meant to right RS4 cab (which was the discussion) but missed the R.

We seem to agree that most wouldn't be bothered by the difference in weight etc. That's what I said. You were saying you couldn't understand it. I was simply highlighting that not everyone has the same requirements as you.



> I ain't struggling with anything matey (are you?) and to suggest I don't consider other peoples requirements is ludicrous, like somebody must be buying these things right? It's just an opinion, didn't realise or start this thread to rattle your chain, just speaking obviously from my own life experiances . . . you've changed


Struggling with anything. Not in the slightest. Happy as happy can be. Chain rattled? Come on. Does it look like my chains rattled? :roll:

I've changed? I'm intrigued. In what way? PM me if you prefer rather than take this further off topic.

It is funny though as I thought exactly the same about you. Every since you became a Porsche driver it seems you've adopted a weird attitude. I can't put my finger on what it is though. The car change could be conincidental or may be it is that. :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> It is funny though as I thought exactly the same about you. Every since you became a Porsche driver it seems you've adopted a weird attitude. I can't put my finger on what it is though. The car change could be conincidental or may be it is that. :?


 :lol: Remember me saying why i wouldnt buy a Porsche?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Actually you seem to have reacted to what was a typo on my behalf. I meant to right RS4 cab (which was the discussion) but missed the R.
> 
> We seem to agree that most wouldn't be bothered by the difference in weight etc. That's what I said. You were saying you couldn't understand it. I was simply highlighting that not everyone has the same requirements as you.
> 
> ...


. . . most things I say are in jest that's why the smileys or winks . . . jeesuz, some people still can't get past the Porsche thing no matter how many good things I say about all sorts of motors your's or otherwise, nevermind doesn't give me any lesser opinion of you all 

D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> :lol: Remember me saying why i wouldnt buy a Porsche?


. . . yeh probably as it doesn't have 4 wheel drive and you couldn't handle it, lack of talent or something? <- see how easy that was?! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Remember me saying why i wouldnt buy a Porsche?
> ...


No actually. Because most Porsche owners are flash wideboy twats. That think because they own a RWD sports car that has a Porsche badge on it, they are driving gods :wink:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

dont beat about the bush duck say what you mean


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


. . . amazing generalisation but probably true in the main. (I can always rely on you, I think you get it better than most) I'll buy you a 'baby on board' sticker for when your's arrives :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

[/quote]No actually. Because most Porsche owners are flash wideboy twats. That think because they own a RWD sports car that has a Porsche badge on it, they are driving gods :wink: [/quote]

You'll actually find that's reserved for BMW M drivers 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Perfect example. My sister had a meeting with the devolper of the house she was buying. The guy arrange to go to her address. She said she would look out for him. he said. " Dont worry babe you will hear my Porsche before you see me". :? :roll:

Could you get my a 'My other car is a Gayman' sticker also.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

No actually. Because most Porsche owners are flash wideboy twats. That think because they own a RWD sports car that has a Porsche badge on it, they are driving gods :wink: [/quote]

You'll actually find that's reserved for BMW M drivers 8)[/quote]

:lol:

B3ves is alright though :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > You'll actually find that's reserved for BMW M drivers 8)
> ...


. . . he is - I guess some people do need forums to make friends :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


I never said he was my friend :wink:


----------



## Daz9100 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hello peeps.

Yes, it's my RS4 cab that's being talked about here.

Yes, I love it - much much better than the S4 cab I had before it.

Yes, I could have bought a Porsche but decided not to. And how much does a comparable Porsche cabriolet (997 C4S) work out to be speced up? Â£85k? RS4 seems like a bargain to me.

Cheers for all the comments though


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oh lordy. Daz' arrived. :lol:

Don't blame me. I didn't tell him.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . awesome car, knarly engine probably the best 4.2 V8 ever made - bulletproof, have fun Daz and at least with the roof down everyone can see that grin from all the G's you'll be pulling!

D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Over 70?, would just be plain naive to admit that on a public forum! Tracking threads, try stumbling across, tracking would require effort which could easily be mistaken for interest, not likely, even to have a pop.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Daz9100 said:


> Hello peeps.
> 
> Yes, it's my RS4 cab that's being talked about here.
> 
> ...


Hope it was ok to show your pic off here Daz. But it really is stunning.

Oh and Scotty....Grass!!!!


----------



## Daz9100 (Sep 25, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Hope it was ok to show your pic off here Daz. But it really is stunning.
> 
> Oh and Scotty....Grass!!!!


Of course it's OK.

And no Scotty wasn't the grass


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Hey Daz - Fancy seeing you here....... I still cant believe a hairdressers car needs all that power....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Can I just say at this point that the Avant is the only RS4 worth having - the cab is no improvement over the last cab S4, and the exterior styling is absolutely nothing to get excited about?

No?

OK, then. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Why is the Avant the only one worth having. What if you dont like the Avant and prefer the saloon? Or What if you like the feeling of having the top down?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Why is the Avant the only one worth having. What if you dont like the Avant and prefer the saloon? Or What if you like the feeling of having the top down?


...it's a purist thing about fast Audi estates.


----------



## Daz9100 (Sep 25, 2002)

garyc said:


> the cab is no improvement over the last cab S4,


Having had both an S4 Cab and now an RS4 Cab that it total rubbish. The RS far excels the S :wink:

But I do understand those who say that the Avant is the proper RS4 based on it's heritage.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

To further fuel this debate (sorry i can't resist), the original RS4 & i believe the RS2 are the only RS's to have Quattro GMBH as the actual manufacturer on the Chassis Number plate (under bonnet). All RS's since then have all stated just Audi as the manufacturer.

For some people do make a point of reminding people & i thought i'd carry on that tradition :lol: :wink:

Enjoy the car, no matter what variant of RS or S you have 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Avant the only one worth having. What if you dont like the Avant and prefer the saloon? Or What if you like the feeling of having the top down?
> ...


But i don't want a Station Wagon :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The transformation is almost complete. Dean - it doesn't matter how chilly it is, you must come to the TT forum trackday in November dressed in an "I am the Stig" T-shirt.

Then after the ritual abuse you can fly like a butterfly to the Porsche forums, leaving behind the caterpillars here to continue our pathetic existence.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Carlos said:


> The transformation is almost complete. Dean - it doesn't matter how chilly it is, you must come to the TT forum trackday in November dressed in an "I am the Stig" T-shirt.
> 
> Then after the ritual abuse you can fly like a butterfly to the Porsche forums, leaving behind the caterpillars here to continue our pathetic existence.


. . . I feel ever so 'special' with all this attention  . . . aw thanks for the invite Carlos (whoever you are?), sounds like a great idea (may even purchase the matching helmet too as I'm sure that will give me an extra 0.2secs per lap) but you forgot to add 'and show us all up for the boring bastards we really are' :lol: :wink: . . . get over it! :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Daz9100 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > the cab is no improvement over the last cab S4,
> ...


Exceeds it by about Â£20K. :wink:


----------

